# Ich glaub, ich trau mich-aber nicht lachen!



## schnuess (16. Mai 2010)

Huhu Mädels!

Heute bin ich mit meinem LG eine 33km Runde durch den Westerwald gefahren.
Vor dem Start hat er mir seine "alten" Adidas-Radschuhe(mit Klick) aufgeschwätzt, wegen der harten Sohle....könnte ich viiiiel besser fahren.
Ich also die Dinger angezogen ( bin sonst immer mit normalo Turnschuhen gefahren) und auf gings.
Ich muss sagen, es ging wirklich besser, obwohl dieses "gefühllose" Treten doch gewöhnungsbedürftig war. An einem schönen Westerwald"berg" hat er mir dann sein funkelnagelneues Rotwild C2 zum Testen für die Klickpedale angeboten, da konnt ich ja nicht nein sagen
Also hab ich mit ein paar Anlaufschwierigkeiten eingeklickt und bin los-meine Güte-ich fühlte mich berghoch viel sicherer!!! Auch das Ausklicken ging erstaunlich gut. Jetzt muss er mir morgen dann doch so Dualpedalen besorgen
Aber ja nicht lachen, wenn ihr mich mal am Berg überholt und ich da in "Vollausstattung" hochkrieche *peinlich*



LG

die schnuess


----------



## ghost81 (16. Mai 2010)

HuHu Schnuess,
ich lache bestimmt nicht, war nämlich gestern auch das erste Mal so fest wie noch nie zuvor mit meinem Radl verbunden. Bisher hat mir da der Mut etwas gefehlt aber erstes Gefühl war auch super. Jetzt warte ich mal die erste große Tour ab und hoffe, dass es wirklich so viel bringt, wie immer alle sagen  Also auch dir noch viel Erfolg.

Grüße

PS: Habe auch so Kombipedale, also immer noch die Möglichkeit auf der anderen Seite zu fahren, was sicherlich auf anspruchsvollen Strecken wie Singletrails etc am Anfang sinnvoll sein wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaCarolina (16. Mai 2010)

Hi, ich krieche auch mit schicken XT-Pedalen den Berg hoch . Manchmal klicke ich auch nur links ein, wenns sehr steil wird und ich Angst habe, dass mich vorher die Kräfte verlassen, dann kipp ich wenigstens nicht in Zeitlupe am Berg um.

Diese Plastik-Platforms hab ich ständig drauf, muss mich schliesslich täglich durch den Stadtverkehr quetschen


----------



## schnuess (17. Mai 2010)

Huhu ihr Zwei!


Danke für die Aufmunterungen
Möchte auch gern die Möglichkeit haben zwischendurch "normal" zu fahren-beispielsweise im Strassenverkehr oder im Matsch.....da ich ja noch ein echtes Greenhorn bin, denk ich auch, dass das nicht schlecht ist,wenn man zwischendurch auch ausklicken kann.....

Ich bin gespannt....



Liebe Grüße



die schnuess


----------



## Deleted182880 (1. Juni 2010)

Hi,

also als ich die ersten paar mal mit Clickies gefahren bin, bin ich bergauf öfter umgefallen (war aber auch bei Eis und Schnee im Winter^^), und habe im Gelände immer Panik gehabt aus den Dingern nicht rechtzeitig rauszukommen.  Hat sich auch öfter bewahrheitet...
Inzwischen geh's aber gut, und ich finde, dass es zumindest im leichten Gelände und auf Schotter/Straße Sicherheit gibt bzw. Kraft optimal ausnutzen lässt (letztens bin ich mal ohne gefahren...glaubt man gar nicht, wie sehr man daran gewöhnt ist nicht nur zu treten, sondern auch zu ziehen)
Wenn's geländemäßig zur Sache geht, bin ich immer noch unsicher: einklicken und sicher draufstehen oder ausklicken und sich im Fall des Falles  den Sturz evtl abfangen können?


----------



## ghost81 (1. Juni 2010)

@Norah: Bei Schnee und Eis hatte es wohl weniger etwas mit dem Berg auf fahren zu tun sondern das deine Schuhe am Pedal fest gefroren sind oder ????


----------



## Schnitte (2. Juni 2010)

klickpedale sind für sowas die wirklich beste Erfindung. 
und auch im Stadtverkehr würde ich nie drauf verzichten, aber dess liegt wohl auch dran dess ich viel Rennrad fahre und wir auf die Technik fast angewiesen sind um richtig mithalten zu können ;-)
aber wenn man fleißig übt wird dess mit den Klicks schneller gehen als du denkst.
wenn du unsicher bist, kannst du auch mal dein Bike in eine Rolle einspannen und dort aus und einklicken üben. oder in den Fitnessstudios haben die meisten Spinningräder ja auch dual pedale. da kann man super üben ;-) sofern man ein Fan von Fitnessstudios ist...
Umfallen ist übrigens nicht wild, außer du tust es an einer vollen Kreuzung mit Rennrad und jeder sieht wie du in Zeitlumpe neben die Ampel kippst, weil du nicht raus kommst  aber des passiert uns allen mal
also nur Mut und weiter so


----------



## ActionBarbie (2. Juni 2010)

Ich bin dieses Frühjahr auf Klicks umgestiegen, habe jetzt 1400 km mit den Dingern gefahren und gebe sie nicht mehr her.

Zu Anfang habe ich natürlich auch schiss gehabt, aber wenn man dann langsam macht, das Ein- und Ausklicken auch übt (am besten erst mal trocken und sich irgendwo festhalten an nem Geländer oder einer Wand) gehts. Wirklich gestürzt bin ich bisher noch nicht. Umgefallen schon... , an eine Kreuzung herangefahren, links ausgeklickt und dann habe ich bemerkt, das es mich aber irgendwie nach rechts zog... sah wohl lustig aus, den Gesichtern mancher Autofahrer nach zu urteilen.

Ansonsten habe ich die Pedale so leicht eingestellt, dass ein richtig festes ziehen reicht um aus den Klicks rauszukommen, wenns brenzlig wird.


----------



## Schnitte (2. Juni 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Ansonsten habe ich die Pedale so leicht eingestellt, dass ein richtig festes ziehen reicht um aus den Klicks rauszukommen, wenns brenzlig wird.


 
könnte aber mal ein wenig gefährlich werden wenn du durch den runden Tritt zu viel ziehst und sofort rausklickst...grad im Straßenverkehr nicht ohne...


----------



## ActionBarbie (2. Juni 2010)

Schnitte schrieb:


> könnte aber mal ein wenig gefährlich werden wenn du durch den runden Tritt zu viel ziehst und sofort rausklickst...grad im Straßenverkehr nicht ohne...



Das habe ich mir eben auch gedacht, als ichs geschrieben habe. Ist komischerweise noch nie passiert, selbst bei sehr steilen kurzen Stücken, wo man ohne kräftiges ziehen gar nicht hoch kommt. 

Oder ob ich dann, wenns eng wird, doch unbewusste den Fuss nach aussen drehe? Ich bin eigentlich prädestiniert dazu mich abzulegen, wegen der Klicks ist mir das aber noch nicht passiert....


----------



## Schnitte (2. Juni 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir eben auch gedacht, als ichs geschrieben habe. Ist komischerweise noch nie passiert, selbst bei sehr steilen kurzen Stücken, wo man ohne kräftiges ziehen gar nicht hoch kommt.
> 
> Oder ob ich dann, wenns eng wird, doch unbewusste den Fuss nach aussen drehe? Ich bin eigentlich prädestiniert dazu mich abzulegen, wegen der Klicks ist mir das aber noch nicht passiert....


 
es kann schon sein, dass du die Bewegung verinnerlicht hast und dadurch ein stück nach außen drehst ;-)
Dadurch kommt es dir dann sehr leicht vor...prinzipiell ist es ja auch kein Kraftakt aus den Dingern rauszukommen...

Anderer Punkt, umbedingt darauf achten dass die Klickis richtig eingestellt sind. Am besten sind welche in denen man ein leichtes Spiel hat. Denn bei falscher Einstellung kann man sich einen erheblich Knieschaden zuführen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (2. Juni 2010)

Was ich neulich bemerkt habe und mir vorher nie hätte vorstellen können, ich fühle mich total unsicher, wenn ich ohne Klicks fahre... sogar, oder gerade da wos brenzlig ist, habe ich mit Klicks das Gefühl mein Rad besser unter Kontrolle zu haben und präziser reagieren zu können.


----------



## Schnitte (2. Juni 2010)

insgesamt fällt das springen und hinterrad versetzen mit den Klickis leichter. denn du hast mehr Kontrolle über dein Hinterrad. auch kannst du nicht abrutschen von deinen Pedal (außer du rutschst beim einklicken weg  ist mir mal bei nem rennen passiert. sehr unangenehm)

aber mit klickis hast du mehr halt. das ist schon wahr ;-)


----------



## ActionBarbie (2. Juni 2010)

öhm... springen? Hinterrad versetzen? Nicht doch, unterstelle mir doch nicht solche Fähigkeiten! Mir treiben schon einfache Trails (wirklich einfache) den Schweiß ins Gesicht.


----------



## Schnitte (2. Juni 2010)

*ggg
ach des kommt mit der Erfahrung ;-) bin zurzeit am Üben für meinen Downhill/Freeride Urlaub. Aber an dem Freeride Bike habe ich keine klickis...da lieber Plattformpedale...aber dort fällt es mir arg schwer mein Hinterrad richtig hoch zu bekommen...JAJA die Klickis Fraktion eben


----------



## LaCarolina (2. Juni 2010)

Bin am Sonntag zum zweiten Mal umgefallen . Jetzt hab ich die Knie voller Abschürfungen, am rechten Bein einen Schnitt vom Zahnrad und ein paar dekorative blaue Flecken. Ich war so mit dem Rad verkeilt, das ich 
erst mal Füsse und Beine ordnen musste.

In dem Moment würd ich die Klickies am liebsten in die Tonne kloppen


----------



## Vaena (2. Juni 2010)

Hi mir ist neulich was gaanz dummes passiert: 

Die ganze Ausfahrt über hab ich mich zurück gehalten. Keine Stürze. Mutig war ich auch.
Bin auf meine eigene Art einen neuen Trail runtergefahren...war man so gefahren nennt: Das Rad und ich sind oben gemeinsam losgerollt und unten auch wieder zeitgleich und halbwegs zusammenhängend ohne schwere Bodenberührung angekommen.

Ich war stolz wie eine Wutz mit einem Ohr!
Musse es auch gleich meinem Göttergatten auf die Nase binden.

Und was passiert?
Vor der Garageneinfahrt. Also 1 Meter vorm Ende der Tour: Mein Schuh verbeisst sich im Pedal.
Bisher bin ich bei allen Stürzen auf den Klickpedalen gekommen.
Hier hat sich das Cleat so im Pedal verkanntet, dass ich mit viel Kraft im Umfallen das Cleat vom Schuh abgerissen habe.

Gleichzeitig landete mein Schlüsselbein auf der Seite des Lenkers.*Autsch*

Ich fahre seit 2 Jahren mit Klick. Das ist das dritte Paar Schuhe. Der Verkäufer in dem Laden in dem ich meine Schuhe gekauft hatte guckte etwas dumm aus der Wäsche als er gesehen hat dass ichs geschafft hab 2 Gewinde aus der Bodenplatte zu reissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasenfusses (2. Juni 2010)

> Ich fahre seit 2 Jahren mit Klick. Das ist das dritte Paar Schuhe.


Was hast Du denn mit den anderen Paaren gemacht??

Hast Du die Auslösehärte zu stramm ??





> Ansonsten habe ich die Pedale so leicht eingestellt, dass ein richtig festes ziehen reicht um aus den Klicks rauszukommen, wenns brenzlig wird.


Ich denke damit schwindet etwas der Sinn des Pedals. 
Besser wäre es das System so zu verinnerlichen das das rausdrehen automatisiert ist.


----------



## Vaena (2. Juni 2010)

hasenfusses schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn mit den anderen Paaren gemacht??
> 
> Hast Du die Auslösehärte zu stramm ??
> 
> ...


----------



## Schnitte (3. Juni 2010)

gut, dess passiert. ist zwar richtig doof, aber gehört eben dazu. 
kleiner tip um die schuh zu schützen: überschuhe anziehen ;-)
du hälst dir deine füße warm, es sieht (finde ich) besser aus und deine schuhe kriegen keinen schmutz ab ;-)


----------



## JarJarBings (3. Juni 2010)

ich find es mit klickies auch viel sicherer, aber ich hab mir 2x so blöd die rippen geprellt, ich hab richtig beklemmungen, wenn ich mit meinem rad so verankert bin, ich hab jetzt schicke rote plattformpedale. 
aber grad beim abfahren mit vielen wurzeln merke ich, dass ich nicht stabil stehe, aber ich kanns nicht ändern. 
der höhere kraftaufwand hat mir nicht so viele probleme bereitet.


----------



## Mausoline (3. Juni 2010)

wegen meiner Fussverletzung fahre ich zur Zeit ohne Klickies...und ich finds nicht immer so toll. 
Bei großen Steigungen und auch bei hohen Frequenzen besteht die Gefahr auf dem Pedal zu verrutschen oder ganz abzurutschen, das Anfahren am steilen Berg kannste auch vergessen.
Also, ich fühl mich Mit sicherer - und mind. ein Umkipper im Jahr gehört sowieso dazu


----------

